# [WinXP] Update-Entscheidungen zurücksetzen?



## DarthShader (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich lasse mein Windows XP, SP2 immer durch das Windows Auto Update aktualisieren, d.h. wenn MS ein Update herausgibt, bekomme ich die typische Meldung über das Update mit der Möglichkeit, es runterzuladen und zu installieren.

Dabei hat man ja ebenfalls die Möglichkeit, das Häkchen vor einem Update-Eintrag zu entfernen, um eben jenes Update nicht runter zu laden. Danach wird man ebenfalls gefragt, ob man diese Entscheidung permanent machen will, damit der Vorschlag für das entsprechende Update nie wieder angezeigt wird.

Meine Frage ist nun, kann man diese Entscheidungen, Updates nicht runter zu laden, irgendwo wieder "resetten"? Windows muss sich ja merken, welche Updates ich nicht wollte, dies würde ich gerne Rückgängig machen, sodass ich wieder für jedes verfügbare, nicht installierte Update durch den Updater gefragt werde.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Eichhornleib (18. Januar 2007)

Under XP wüsste ich nicht wie das geht... es ist glaube ich erst ab Vista möglich...


----------



## DarthShader (18. Januar 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es irgendeine "offizielle" Option dafür gibt. Vielmehr vermute ich, dass solche Dinge in der Registry gespeichert werden. Möglicherweise reicht es, dort einen Wert zu ändern, um eine Update-Entscheidung rückgänig zu machen.

Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand etwas darüber, mal abwarten


----------



## octo124 (18. Januar 2007)

Alle nichtinstallierten Updates kannst du, falls du den IE nutzt = dessen "Geplapper" ist zwingend erforderlich, bei MS nachholen:
http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/thanks.aspx?ln=en&cm=nav&ce=nav2b&thankspage=5
Hoffe der Link funktioniert (letzte Wort ging im Nirwana unter *g*) .
User von Firefox + Co googeln nach Updatepacks. 

Ich rate allen, vor tiefen Eingriffen in das System, sich ein Image zu erstellen oder wenigstens mit der etwas störischen XP-Systemwiederherstellung ein Wiederherstellungspunkt setzen.


----------



## duckdonald (19. Januar 2007)

Hai,

beim Windows-Update gibt es links (nach der suche nach den Updates) im Bereich Optionen den Eintrag "Ausgeblendete Updates wiederherstellen". Dort einfach draufklicken und auswählen welche Updates wieder angezeigt werden sollen.

Gruß DuckDonald


----------

